# Gyre and Gimble



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Finally a decent cafe not to far from home! Paid a visit yesterday and was very impressed. Great service and even a tutorial for one of the customers on how to make filter coffee. They also have Thursday night events on different topics. Will be returning on a regular basis for sure.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Forum member *awlred* is a co-owner of this coffee shop


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

But where is it?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is HB Jabberwocky the house blend?

This one? https://www.facebook.com/gyregimblecoffee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, thats the one

2 Cornwall Place, The High Street, Buckingham, MK18 1SB


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

OH! I didn't realise we'd been noticed by forum members.

Really glad you enjoyed your visit totallywired! (Grinning like a fool now)


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

awlred said:


> OH! I didn't realise we'd been noticed by forum members.


Indeedy! Was in twice recently passing through... Great enthusiasm and fab coffees too... A real passion for everything coffee and a great quirky vibe. Enjoyed learning about cacao too on Wednesday ;-)

Otherwise we had no idea you were there..... Simply looking to break our journey and spotted the A board! Great Dr Strangelove espresso and cappuccino too. Keep on trucking.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Is HB Jabberwocky the house blend?
> 
> This one? https://www.facebook.com/gyregimblecoffee


Very good Glenn........ any slythy toves there


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I feel slightly ashamed I hadn't noticed this place before last week. I live close to Buckingham, although admittedly rarely explore beyond the Buckingham park run. I did however venture in last week for a latte. Very impressed. Nice to finally find an independent coffee shop nearby that's worthy of drinking in. Love the surroundings there too, will be visiting there more often!


----------

